# Describe the cat in the photo



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Our shelter has been asked to post a private adoption on our webpage so it can get more traffic. The attached pic is the kitty being adopted. We were working around the description. The owner said Siamese/Himmy. Our shelter president said DLH with siamese points. Another said 'looks Balinese".

Along with possibly breed, can anyone help with color, points, etc. I think we all agree on long-hair.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Seal point Himalayan mix. Beautiful blue eyes and almost a tawny to cappucino color coat. Really a beauty!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Domestic long hair, blue point.

Because shelters normally say a cat is a mix to get it out the door faster, I'd go with a Himalayan/Siamese mix like the owner said. Himalayan since the cat is a longhair pointed cat and Siamese since it's like a catch all for colorpointed cats and people default to that breed when seeing a colorpoint.


----------



## EmmaFay (Nov 27, 2012)

Blue point apple-head Balinese (that'll probably get more potential adopters than DML). It might be just the picture, but it looks like she has some lighter cream threads on the muzzle, right along the mouth line. In that case, the cat would be a dilute tortie-point.
She's very beautiful  I'm sure she'll get adopted quickly!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Blue point domestic long hair, I suppose if you want to mislead people into thinking they're adopting a mix of pedigree cats, just go with Himi mix.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would guess Balinese mix. Gorgeous kitty, I'm glad you're far away!











If the paws were white, then Birman mix.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I would guess Balinese mix. Gorgeous kitty, I'm glad you're far away!


Aww, is that your rainbow girl? She's beautiful.

I have no doubt she'll get adopted soon. And she deserves a great home. She's getting put up for an adoption at age 12 because of allergies.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, that was a picture of a Balinese I found. 


This is my Cinderella with her white feet. Well, I guess, her invisible feet, there is no _white_.....


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have to agree with marie73 - I'm VERY glad you are far away!! A senior in need always captures my heart - and a looker at that!! She won't last long, I'm sure.


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with those who said Blue Point Himalayan mix -- and for a 12 year old blue point, this girl has excellent pattern contrast! ( many of them get darker on the body as they age) 

Point color is definitely Blue -- like the cat in my avatar, who is on my lap right now!  Blue point is when the points are a slate grey; nose is dark grey too. 

And if I were to put any breed label on her I would definitely go with "Himalayan mix".
Although your shelter president is right that a cat of no breed or unknown breed (which are the vast majority of cats) is called a Domestic _ (coat length)_ Hair, this kitty really does look like she might have some Himalayan (aka colorpoint Persian) up close in her ancestry. So "Himi mix" has a ring of at least a little probability to it, and listing her as that might draw attention from people wanting a roundish- faced cat with a short muzzle, cute little ears, cobby body, and fluffy coat with pointed markings.

You said the owner said Siamese x Himalayan, but it may be the "Siamese" in question was really a pointed domestic whose most recent Siamese ancestor was 50 generations ago. In any case, she certainly does not look Siamese or Balinese. 

I figure, why stretch it so far to call her a breed she _doesn't_ look like, when she actually _does _ look like she might be part Himi. Everything about her is different from Balinese except for the pointed pattern and long hair, and those things don't mean much. 
The beautiful seal point whose photo was posted has some non-Bali looking traits too but the blue point girl to me looks very different from that seal point. 

I hope she gets a good forever home soon. 

Maybe along with listing the cat, someone from the shelter could give the family some tips that may help with the allergy problem until they can find a home for her -- regular vaccuming the carpets and furniture, grooming the cat daily so that more of the excess fur with her saliva on it is coming out in the comb and can be taken out of the house, keeping her totally out of the bedroom of the person with allergies, getting a HEPA filter, and consulting an allergist about medication and about figuring what other allergens are affecting the person and trying to limit exposure to those things. ( and I'm sure there are lots more ideas.)
And who knows, if they really try some tips " until they find her a home", it might even turn out that they find out that those things help enough that they decide they can keep the cat in her own home after all.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

To me she looks most like a _Blue-point Himi-mix_. Definitely not Siamese, with those small ears, and cobby body. The coat looks about right too.


----------

